# Metal Fans Favorite Composers and Subgenres



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread is dedicated to Metal fans. Who are your favorite Composers and subgenres?
My favorite Composers include Biber, Vivaldi, Corelli, Bach, Handel, Telemann, CPE Bach, Haydn, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Schubert, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Debussy, Ravel, Faure, Sibelius, and Schnittke to narrow it down. As you see, I'm a big Baroque fan but also like some later music. Depending on my mood. 
For subgenres, I prefer many types of Concertos (Harpsichord, Violin, Viola, Oboe, Trumpet, and Piano)
String Quartets 
Symphonies
Violin Sonatas


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Favorite composers: Brahms, Mahler, Mendelssohn, Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Ravel, Sibelius.
Favoriite subgenres: Piano concertos. Late romantic to early-modern symphonies, solo piano music, chamber music, other concertos.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, Neoshredder, the perspective of this topic has me very irritatedly wishing you had placed this in 'non-classical' music.

The rudder being the metal fan's tastes in classical: it only seems most appropriate in that other category.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry I disagree with you. We are still talking about Classical Music. Regardless of who it comes from.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have to agree with neo. He is discussing a subset of classical fans... we all here are classical fans and that's what brought us to the board. And it's discussing our classical tastes.

Besides which, does it really matter? If e mods agree with you it will be moved in due course.


----------



## PhileasFogg (Dec 7, 2012)

Mostly light & dreamy works by chopin, debussy, faure, saint-saens, etc

Also like dark & powerful works (wagner, mussorgsky, etc)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm a metal fan.... 

My favorite composers are as follows
Erik Satie, Claude Debussy, Maurice Ravel, George Crumb, Philip Glass, Steve Reich, Terry Riley, Beethoven, Bach, Bela Bartok, Gabriel Faure, Domenico Scarlatti, Tchaikovsky, Vivaldi, Schoenberg, Berg, Webern, Saint-Saens, Takemitsu, Igor Stravinsky, Gorecki, Penderecki, Olivier Messiaen, Dvorak, Modest Mussorgsky, and so on. 

I used to be a big chamber music man, but these days I find myself listening to mostly lieder, choral, solo piano, and guitar music. I don't listen to nearly as many symphonies or concertos as I used to.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

In no particular order

John Williams
Wagner
Beethoven
Mahler


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

interesting. All but one of has listed at least one French composer, and most have listed multiple. I can't decide whether that's significant or just a coincidence


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Not sure if I really count as a 'metal fan' anymore, but I used to listen to a lot and still do a bit, so

favourite composers:
Debussy, Schubert (obviously  )
Shostakovich
Saint-Seans
Prokofiev
Brahms
Sibelius

subgenres:
Piano concertos
Solo piano music
Chamber music


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

when it comes to classical music, almost everyone likes the same stuff...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

But none of you like Mozart enough to mention him. Cool.


----------



## GGInsane (Dec 10, 2012)

Seems like a cool forum. First post here. My full name is Genius Gone Insane. These are my 3 favorites:

John Williams (not really classical but close enough)
Mahler
Shostakovich

Also, recently I've really gotten into Walton and Sibelius. Dvorjak, Berlioz, Prokofiev as well. Can't leave out Stravinsky. Could go on.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't see why John Williams can't count as classical music. The Star Wars themes echo Wagner and a few other classical scores I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> But none of you like Mozart enough to mention him. Cool.


I'd take that as more of a compliment to the fans of Mozart.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

AlexD said:


> I don't see why John Williams can't count as classical music. The Star Wars themes echo Wagner and a few other classical scores I can't remember off the top of my head.


I just heard a classical vocal piece live, that may very well be the origin of the theme from Superman. John Williams and his theme mining, he was very extensive about it...

Don't get me wrong, you can say the same thing about Handel.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> But none of you like Mozart enough to mention him. Cool.


The only Mozart I listen to is his 20th and 27th piano concertos. I should listen to more, I know.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

AlexD said:


> I don't see why John Williams can't count as classical music. The Star Wars themes echo Wagner and a few other classical scores I can't remember off the top of my head.


starwars soundtrack is a copy of "The Planets" by Holst


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

I like some of Mozart's work - K622 for example, but not enough of it to say he's a favourite. If I had to rescue 1 classical CD from a fire I'd either go for Beethoven's 5th & 7th or Mahler's 2nd.


----------

